# SHTF first aid kit



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I sustained a nasty cut yesterday and it occurred to me that in a SHTF scenario that we are lacking in a good first aid kit. Is there a good ready made kit out there? I'm thinking that it should contain some items not in an ordinary kit like a suture kit, scalpel, airways, etc.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I sustained a nasty cut yesterday and it occurred to me that in a SHTF scenario that we are lacking in a good first aid kit. Is there a good ready made kit out there? I'm thinking that it should contain some items not in an ordinary kit like a suture kit, scalpel, airways, etc.


I just posted a new thread for the free downloadable version of "Where There is no Doctor". It had a chapter titled The Medicine Kit, with some ideas there. Also, in the Chapters it talks about various first aid methods, including injections and such, maybe some ideas there. I thought about picking up some stuff from the downloaded version of Where There is no Dentist also. It goes into some pretty good detail. Hope that helps with your first aid kit. I am also just getting started on putting together one.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

You can get some great items from sosproducts.com
1-800-479-7998.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. ."Nasty cut" . . . .

And how is everyone's supply of Hydrogen Peroxide . . .???

And Kotex pads to apply pressure to that nasty cut . . .??


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

For mass tramma's feminie pads or shop rags and duck tape is all you need in a first aid kit.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> For mass tramma's feminie pads or shop rags and duck tape is all you need in a first aid kit.


Do you see this as an end treatment, or a stopgap measure until you get to a doctor?


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think there is any one first aid kit that meets everyones needs. I started with a soft-sided kit for around $20 and constantly add to it. 

Seems that many of the kits available have more band-aids than anything else. So if you're buying a kit, pay close attention to the contents. I added extra gauze rolls, iodine, water purification tablets, liquid bandage, hand warmers, sting-kill, a bottle of aspirin and several other things I can't recall at the moment. Pay attention to the dollar stores and clearance shelves when replenishing your kit as this can save you a substantial amount of money.

I also keep a small plastic toolbox in my car with first aid supplies as well as basic survival items. This kit can easily be grabbed in a hurry and I can take it from vehicle to vehicle if I'm riding with someone else.

Maggie


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Simple cuts and such can be treated with herbals and have been from the beginnings of time....

today we know that bleeding can be stopped with ground cayenne which also stops infection. the use of honey on a wound will keep bacteria out as will the use of garlic [no bacteria will grow within 5 cm of garlic and you wonder why it backs off most vampires as well as people?]

lemon juice is also a styptic which will stop bleeding..... 

in all knowledge is the key to first aid.... if you require more extensive treatment, the first aid is key to survival until that treatment can be effected..... which makes it a very good idea to seek out an EMT course that also just teaches good first aide classes, more than just CPR..... if a person has the time then the EMT courses are something to consider, you dont have to become a full fledged EMT, but the knowledge is valued in many circles of survivalism and when couple with herbal knowledge the two can combine to keep most folks from needing to be buried.

There are the people who advocate buying a complete medical kit even if you can not use it you may come across the person who can and does not have one....but just how big of a barn are you gonna build to house all that storage stuff we never use??? even if it keeps the economy going awhile longer.

that said Doc Blues med kit is $333.00 on that site, is probably the most well thought out for a specific kit ive seen and packaged with use and replacement pieces in mind...... it is not perfect as anything short of a fully preped ER would not be, even an abulance has limitations..... and who can afford a fully equipped ambulance sitting around collecting dust? Anyhow just a little food for thought, the garden flowers we grow today were mostly used at one time for medicines, and the same with some vegetables and fruits as well.... it is best to "re-learn" those uses and put it togehter with practical modern knowledge of what works and what does not.... I have the PDR herbal reference book and now so does the doctor we use for family health emergencies [like steak knife in the leg of 3 year old one night.. oy vey.... super glue in the ER] 

William
Central Idaho


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

If you have the time to prepare properly now, you shouldn't have to improvise later. :shrug: You might have years to take care of making the RIGHT preparations now so you don't have to use the second best measures. Yes, you could stop bleeding with clean rags instead of non-sterile gauze if you have to, but it's better to use sterile gauze if you have it.
Also, it's not always best to stitch up cuts too quick. :nono: If it's not an emergency, it's probably best to wait for proper medical advice.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

If you have a good military surplus store in your area, Try looking there. I'm not the type that most folks would expect to see walking into one of those places , but I like to pop in once in a while. I've found many usefull items from food grade storage buckets to a rubber liner which I used to line our pond. I've found some great first aid items/kits as well. The full kits aren't cheap, but are much better than what you find at a Target, wal-mart, etc. And you don't have to pay S&H on top of the price of the kit/item.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

As a nurse medical preps were one of the first things I though about since I already gets calls all the time from neighbors...or them knocking on the door dripping blood! Even called once to see a pony that had empaled itself on some farm machinery,ugh...do I look like a vet? Hubby had to put him down. I keep a well-stocked supply of sterile gauze, non-stickTelfa pads, sanitary pads, tape including duct for really making pressure pads. Considering some of that expensive blood stopping stuff that the military is now using. Triple antibiotic cream(does have an expiration date so needs to be rotated),hydrocortisone cream, sterile eye drops,OTC pain relievers for adults and kids,Bendadryl, epi-pens(DH a beekeeper so always fearful we will have a guest who is allergic and we are 10 miles from any help). I could sew up minor wounds but steri-stripes can often do a better job of healing and less scaring. Also have supply of ace wraps for improvising splints(duct tape would work here,too), Cheaper than Dirt is one military surplus catalog we buy from and they often have first aid kits. Brigade Quartermasters--I think that is the name is another one my Army son buys stuff from. Don't think anyone should neglect this prep--you could be the only one around to help in an emergency and I can't imagine how you'd feel if you didn't try. Another thing to study up on is sanitation as more people could die from diarrhea,fevers,dehydration than actual injury...look at the people in Katrina.
Actual bedside nursing would be called on to save ill people--think flu.Kind of a lost art now as people automatically think hospital for high-tech care. Medical facilities would be swamped and you'd could have a better survival chance at home. Just a few ideas to think of ......DEE


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Reply to tinknal's question
The fem pads are for you to apply great pressure to the 'area' thats bleeding. . . . . . and that pad will absorb far more than "a couple" 4x4 gauze pads. This to buy you time to figure out watcha gotta do next. . . . before you bleed to death.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

To save money: cut up used CLEAN sheets. You can make roller bandages (to be used over sterile dressing) and triangle bandages (arm sling, swath, etc). Arm splints made from folded magazines. There are many other "expediants" which can be used in an emergency. If you can find an older American Red Cross first aid book from the 50s-60s, most of the information in them is applicable. UPDATE the sections on CPR, burns & poisioning as some methods have changed.

ARC used to have decent first aid class. That's no longer the case. Their approach now is to apply direct pressure, call 911 and charge you a lot of money for this "knowledge" :flame: 

American Heart's is better, but only slightly.

Mutti- Suprised you didn't mention DermaBond [krazy glue] with the steri-strips. Have improvised steri's with bias tape and glue.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Do you see this as an end treatment, or a stopgap measure until you get to a doctor?


If the SHTF fan it might be the only treatment. In non SHTF its a good stopgap till trained personal can get to the scene.

My comment was to show there is little difference between what you can put in a first aid kits and what you already have on hand. First aid kits a nice for cuts a scrapes but seldom have enough supplies to a single bad wound let along a bunch of them. Your pads and tape not only are cheaper but often more plentifiul. Rags and duc tape are the mainstay of my CERT rescue bag.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Blu3duk said:


> Simple cuts and such can be treated with herbals and have been from the beginnings of time....
> 
> today we know that bleeding can be stopped with ground cayenne which also stops infection. the use of honey on a wound will keep bacteria out as will the use of garlic [no bacteria will grow within 5 cm of garlic and you wonder why it backs off most vampires as well as people?]
> 
> ...


I have had the complete First responder course. I'm no expert but I can handle the basic ABCHN. I would just like a kit that would allow me to use my skills.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> If the SHTF fan it might be the only treatment. In non SHTF its a good stopgap till trained personal can get to the scene.
> 
> My comment was to show there is little difference between what you can put in a first aid kits and what you already have on hand. First aid kits a nice for cuts a scrapes but seldom have enough supplies to a single bad wound let along a bunch of them. Your pads and tape not only are cheaper but often more plentifiul. Rags and duc tape are the mainstay of my CERT rescue bag.


A couple of years ago I picked up 10 cases of Kendall Kerlix gauze bandages(100 bandages per case) for 20 cents per bandage. I already had a basic supply of first aid supplies, but had been looking for a few more supplies. I'd say that's cheap, plentiful, and the RIGHT stuff for the job.  
I just got lucky on that deal.


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

won't any of this stuff expire? I mean, will the wrapper it's in remain for a good length of time???


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

As long as they're stored in fairly good conditions, the sealed packages will last a long time. If I don't need the bandages, they'll make good barter material for quite a few years.
I ended up keeping 5 of the cases I bought, and sharing the other 5 with other people I knew who were looking for 1st Aid supplies(the deal I found actually involved about 40 cases of 1st Aid supplies in total. I involved a whole network of people I knew to take care of that much stuff :bouncy: ). That's why it can sometimes be good to spread the word(at least to a limited extent) that you're interested in survival stuff. If somebody you know finds something good, they can "share the wealth" with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

DH recently cut his finger badly while butchering and was bleeding pretty good. We almost headed to the hospital when we decided to try this wound powder that we have for our animals. It's also a blood coagulant and stopped the bleeding almost immediately. It worked great, his finger is healing really well and the stuff wasn't very expensive. It's now on my list of must haves.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Seal your sterile paper packaged gauze and pads. Indefinite shelf life then :dance:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Amylb999 said:


> DH recently cut his finger badly while butchering and was bleeding pretty good. We almost headed to the hospital when we decided to try this wound powder that we have for our animals. It's also a blood coagulant and stopped the bleeding almost immediately. It worked great, his finger is healing really well and the stuff wasn't very expensive. It's now on my list of must haves.



Can you tell us the name of the wound powder you used?

Angie


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And can any of you with real medical knowledge jump in with thoughts about using the above 'powder' on humans----pro and con . . . . .??

Hope that doesn't sound stupid, but I'm not at all aware of that product.

A good cutting tool so as to cut some of Garys duc tape into butterfly bandages . . . .when needed


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

It's called Wonder Dust:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...46C4DB338TC7&pf_id=11793&cmkw=wonder AND dust

I know it's meant for animals but this was an emergency. I'm not aware of anything in it being harmful to people. That link shows you the label info too.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> And can any of you with real medical knowledge jump in with thoughts about using the above 'powder' on humans----pro and con . . . . .??
> 
> Hope that doesn't sound stupid, but I'm not at all aware of that product.
> 
> A good cutting tool so as to cut some of Garys duc tape into butterfly bandages . . . .when needed



I'm with you. I would love to hear from someone with medical background about this product.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

You can purchase styptic powder for animals. Men often use styptic sticks for stopping shaving nicks from bleeding. Same stuff. Not harmful. Disclaimer: No, I'm not a medical professional, but I do have a husband who uses styptic regularly on both his face and his cattle.

-Joy


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Maybe we should put "take first aid course at the community college"
on the list of things to do. 

Shelly


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Amylb999 said:


> It's called Wonder Dust:
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...46C4DB338TC7&pf_id=11793&cmkw=wonder AND dust
> 
> I know it's meant for animals but this was an emergency. I'm not aware of anything in it being harmful to people. That link shows you the label info too.


Jeffers also has many medical supplies like sutures, syringes, disinfectants, etc.
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...JAQP2G3TWS8H6T3A4S2XXL1JWU4PXF&BrowseList=372

Kitty


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

This may seem risky to you all, but in a survival situation I'd use it.

You can buy amoxicillin(Sp?) at the local animal supply store. I can imagine situations when antibiotics would come in handy. You can get pennicillin too, but it has to be refrigerated.

I give enough injections to my animals that people wouldn't be a problem.

Sherry


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It should contain what you know how to use.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Go beyond what you might think of normally. In SHTF times you may not have access to things like:


Stethescope
Dental pics/handtools
Blood pressure device (forgot the medical name)
Basic glassware (slides,test tubes, etc)
Basic surgical tools like forceps, clamps, etc.

and other devices. We also have a microscope that we picked up used rather inexpensively.

I figure that for any given area (other than major metros) it will be more difficult (if not impossible) to find usable supplies and equipment than to find individuals (EMTs, Nurses, Doctors) with some sort of medical skills.

Mike


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

i carry sterile gauze, kotex , surgical kit. and a basic army first aid kit. but we have towels blankets etc in our BOB.
thanx tom


----------



## FL_Homestead (Oct 18, 2007)

Very good thread and still would like to know of the medical opinions on the wonder dust


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

A good friend recently sent me a "wound stapler" and an assortment of SAM splints.
The wound stapler is mainly for gashes that need to drain. The SAM splits can be molded to fit just about any body part to immobilize it (ie; broken bones, sprains) and they can be cleaned and reused.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Another thought.....

Ammo Cans are great for First Aid kits. Handles and water resistant... what more could you ask for?

Mike


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Collinsfarm,

That stapler may be intended for surgical use and not be suitable for most uses. Bias tape and krazy glue (dermabond) would be safer. A four inch gash could have nine wounds. Eight of them caused by four staples.

Shelley,
A first aid course would be great if you can find one worth taking. Those offered by ARC & AHA are now woefully inadequate for what you want/need to learn. Another example of the "dumbing down" of our society. Try to find one that lasts for several days. The one I used to do was an ARC class that lasted three nights. Four hours each night. Used a film projector and two reels of 16mm film. It then went to two nights, then to two hours. I "retired" as it then became deception instead of education. Of course the price they charged increased each time (I was a volunteer instructor-20yrs)

:soap:

These organisations now are more interested in meeting minimal government requirements for industry than in educating the public. The class quality/quantity been "reduced" to meet these requirements. Now it's a pay your money-show up and get your card mentality :flame:


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

We have all kinds of medical supplies on hand that we got through vetrinary catelogues. We have stored antibiotics as well, because of our animals. DH is also a collector of antique medical implements, and has tooth extractors and other things that may be useful. I agree with Melwynnd, that veterinary antibiotics can also be used for people. Many times we'll get a perscription and find that we already have the exact same thing, in the exact same dose at home.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My firstaid kit is a 58 quart plastic tote. I have the usual things like bandaids, gauze, tape, iodine, triple antibiotic cream, craft sticks, finger guards, medical gloves, blood pressure cuff, stethoscope, etc. plus whenever one of us gets hurt and gets something like a foot brace, knee brace, or a wrist brace, slings for broken arms, neck brace, and others, I toss them into the tote when they aren't needed anymore. I have quite a collection of braces and ace wraps. I also added peroxide, alcohol, aspirin, needles, and various other items. The only thing I'm still looking for is an old fashion thermometer that doesn't need batteries. I have an old pair of crutches in the back corner of the closet. When taking into consideration all the herbal books in my library and the dried herbs that fill another tote, I hope to be prepared for many things. There's no way to be prepared for everything, but I believe our most common danger will be infections of minor cuts. (we all got an updated tetanus shot within the past few weeks)

I have copies of "when there is no doctor" and "when there is no dentist", but I haven't read them yet. I have them on disk and if necessary I can use the laptop to print them if/when needed, or when the gas supply for the gen starts getting low.




FL_Homestead said:


> Very good thread and still would like to know of the medical opinions on the wonder dust


I don't have a medical opinion, but I will tell you the experience I had using wonder dust. I had a horse that had a bad gash when she was at the trainers. She was a real wild horse and I ask the vet how he expected me to dress her wound. He told me to use a liquid in a spray bottle (I forget the name of it, some purple liquid that has gold color highlights when it dries) after getting the wound wet with the liquid I then used the dust to "poof" it on the wound. I was worried about getting the liquid and/or the dust in a cut on my finger. The vet said not to worry, if anything it'll help my finger heal. 

I was familiar with wonder dust cause I had used it years ago on a rabbit that had been attacked by a dog and had a chewed up foot. The foot healed and I was impressed with the power of the dust.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I know this is not appropriate but I have to pass it on. My Cousin's little boy found the box of 'femmie pads' in her closet and came carrying one out to the kitchen asking, "What's this mommy?" Being caught off guard she said, "That's what Daddy washes the car with, so put it back." Well, you can imagine the rest. One day Daddy was in the drive washing the car and here comes Mikey carrying, you guessed it! Daddy came storming in the house carrying the 'object' asking just what she had told Mikey.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Junkman - those 2 and 3 year olds are recording devices, they ALWAYS playback when you least want them to.... that's funny.

Angie


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm bumping this up --- Where can I get information on "kitchen medicine", not herbal exactly, but using what you have in your kitchen cabinets for first aid and the like. 

For instance, epsom salts --- I always thought they were for soaking sprains, but what other uses might they have? I'm guessing there are other items in my cabinets that can be put to use in a first aid situation. Any ideas?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

There's a good article in Backwoods Home magazine this issue (or maybe it was last issue) about the basic items to have in a home medical kit. Mine is lacking a few things like antibiotics and suture kits, but other than that it's pretty comprehensive and I keep an eye on expiration dates for things like Neosporin. Bleach, iodine, peroxide have long expiration dates, but I found out the hard way that the adhesive in bandaids goes bad after about 5 years (they don't stick). The elastic in Ace type bandages also rots after a few years.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

There is a difference between "First Aid" and "Trauma" kits.
For First Aid, think of band aids, tape, gauze, ointments and the like.

For Trauma, think of Trache Kit, Tourniquets , Sutures, whether they be thread or staples.
Throw away the hydrogen peroxide unless you want to use it for purifying water. It is not for deep wounds. You can make a sterile saline solution for flushing a wound.
Although a First Aid Course is OK, for possible SHTF wounds I would recommend either taking or purchasing a manual on Wilderness Survival Training Course.
Just a side note about Iodine. Be sure the person isn't allergic to Iodine. My wife is. and applying Iodine to a wound on her would put her into an Anaphylactic shock, which then would require a little dose of Epiniferin, which is a good thing to have in your kit anyway.
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, two questions:
where/how do you get an epipen without a perscription?
where/how do you get lidocain? If I have to suture, I would surely like to minimize the pain. 

I have been adding homeopathic remedies to my "first aid" and bumping up band-aid, ointments etc. I keep antibodies for my animals, and would not hesitate to use them if I must on humans. I also make my own collidial silver, which is an awesome curative.

In SHTF situation what would you do with a major injury? For instance a year or so ago I had a close encounter with a skill saw. the bones in my hand were intact, however every tendon and ligament was severed. 
I seriously looked at it wondering if a butterfly would work (the cut was at an angle, from the index knuckle to my wrist bone)
So, anyway, is there any possiblity of repairing something like that if no doc is available? I have been pondering this ever since my accident. I have 99.9% use of my hand - but only because of a good surgeon. The ER didn't even attempt to put it back together.

Anyway, that is sorta one of those nagging questions in my head... and why I am going to acquire more sutures and a scalpel, more 'surgical' type stuff.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Mom_of_Four said:


> There's a good article in Backwoods Home magazine this issue (or maybe it was last issue) about the basic items to have in a home medical kit.


alas, not one of the articles that's available online, but here's the info for those with a subscription, or hard-copy access at a library.


> http://www.backwoodshome.com/previssues/issue111.html
> Issue #111 May/June, 2007
> p.39 The all-purpose family medical kit
> By Jackie Clay


--sgl


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered a tube of lidocaine (Topicaine) online a while back, for a small lazer procedure I was having done. It was about $20 with shipping, but it saved the day. The website is below....it's hard to find 4% lidocaine, since most things I found online were 2%. It takes about an hour for the numbness to really peak, but I think it would make a big difference if someone is trying to suture a wound vs biting a bullet or hitting the whiskey for pain relief.

http://www.topicaine.com/

Also, about peroxide - we use it when one of the kids gets gravel in a minor wound (like falling off a bike). It fizzes and helps get the pieces out, and it doesn't burn as much as Bactine or other cleaners. Sometimes we just use the garden hose to clean off the major chunks before dressing a wound like that. I know saline is the recommended cleaning fluid, but we only use it for sawdust, etc., in the eyes.

I know saline is the recommended cleaning fluid, but we only use it for sawdust, etc., in our eyes.

Mamajohnson, that injury sounds awful and painful! I can't imagine being able to take care of that at home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Do you see this as an end treatment, or a stopgap measure until you get to a doctor?


The definition of "first aid" is aid given UNTlL further treatment can be done.
It's all variable depending on how serious the wound is. 
But the OP specified a SHTF situation, so there might not BE a Dr.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tinknal said:


> Do you see this as an end treatment, or a stopgap measure until you get to a doctor?


What's a doctor? 

Luckily, one of the rich folks that moved into the private development a half mile away or so, is a doc... retired, but use to be my parent's doc. Don't know if he'd be of much use in a shtf/TEO, (without all the diagnostic tests they need to have), but figger he'd be better to talk to, than the real estate lawyer that's his neighbor...:clap:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

One should be careful with any first aid kit they might have and use pre-shtf. The good Samaritan laws protect people trying to help someone in trouble, but only when they are using trained skills. It this litigious world people will sue at the drop of a hat. If you render first aid and use a "home remedy", or a procedure you are not trained to do, a lawyer could have a field day. Even having advanced medical gear in you kit can hurt you.. During one of CERT classes we had legal council talk about what we can and cant do. He was very specific about not carrying anything in our backpacks we didnt have specific training for. One person had a tracheotomy kit in his bag and was told to get rid of them if he was untrained.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

As far as I know epipens are script only.
Also they have only about a year shelf life.

Fortunately for me the last couple yellowjacket episodes I have popped a couple of Benadryl caps and not had to use the epipen.


Benadryl; A MUST have available.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I wanted everyone to know. The finger healed very well. The power and gauze made a solid rock like bandage. After a week or so it slowly came off. The finder healed completely with only a slight scar.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> One should be careful with any first aid kit they might have and use pre-shtf. The good Samaritan laws protect people trying to help someone in trouble, but only when they are using trained skills. It this litigious world people will sue at the drop of a hat. If you render first aid and use a "home remedy", or a procedure you are not trained to do, a lawyer could have a field day. Even having advanced medical gear in you kit can hurt you.. During one of CERT classes we had legal council talk about what we can and cant do. He was very specific about not carrying anything in our backpacks we didnt have specific training for. One person had a tracheotomy kit in his bag and was told to get rid of them if he was untrained.


My husband told me this too....if I come across an accident on the road, call 911 but don't help anyone. I'd have a hard time NOT helping as I could, but with all the lawsuits it's not worth it. 

But the home tracheotomy kit, or suture kit or whatever, if it's in my HOME kit I'd not hesitate to use it on my family.


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

I am an EMT (newly graduated though so not a wealth of information). Our ambulance used to carry blood stop powder, same stuff that's used on animals. There is no problem using it on humans. The ambulance works out of town and I live in the country so I have the privelage of having supplies at home. An oxygen bottle, nitro tablets, neck braces, etc... Those are 3 things I would want to have in addition to what's already been mentioned. Another thing I would want to have is a mouth mask. I will not give anyone besides DH and my kids mouth to mouth without one. Although, in Europe it is no longer the practice to do mouth to mouth during CPR. 
As far as a first aid class, check your hospital. That is where I took my EMT class through. I have to pay $30 for my license but everything else was paid for. I am not obligated to be on call. I will come to town to cover for someone and I will respond to calls around my home but I don't have to sit and wait for my pager to go off. The hospital also offers first responder courses. It would be worth checking on.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I ordered a tube of lidocaine (Topicaine) online a while back, for a small lazer procedure I was having done. It was about $20 with shipping, but it saved the day.
> http://www.topicaine.com/


Wow! Now why couldn't I find that???? Thnx so much, just what I wanted!



> Mamajohnson, that injury sounds awful and painful! I can't imagine being able to take care of that at home.


It was pretty bad, but there is that part of me that still had to ponder, could I take care of it??? Of course, in SHTF situation, a person would have to take care of it as best as could be done. I think it was a good thing to happen, it got me thinking.




Jim-mi said:


> As far as I know epipens are script only.
> Also they have only about a year shelf life.
> 
> Fortunately for me the last couple yellowjacket episodes I have popped a couple of Benadryl caps and not had to use the epipen.
> ...


I keep tons of bendaryl for that reason, Sam's has a huge box, cheap! I do have one epipen, but it is old.  




stanb999 said:


> I wanted everyone to know. The finger healed very well. The power and gauze made a solid rock like bandage. After a week or so it slowly came off. The finder healed completely with only a slight scar.


Wow! that is great, I sure need to get some of that powder.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I think the best kit would be one put together by yourself with stuff you really will use, and plenty of it. I myself have felt that first aid is one of my week areas of prepping. I plan to put together a more comprehensive kit but for now, I just bought a Johnson & Johnson first aid kit from WM. I usually only buy ammo there (best buy around, by far) but I saw a stack of these kits for about 10 bucks.

It's got a good assortment of bandages of all sizes/shapes, tweezers, cold pack, Immodium, Motrine, Tylenol, tape, cortaid, finger splint, gloves, light stick, burn cooling patch, gauze pads, cleansing wipes, a first aid guide, neosporine, etc. 170 itms in all in a nice sized plastic case. Not a bad start.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Bwana said:


> ..... I just bought a Johnson & Johnson first aid kit from WM. I usually only buy ammo there (best buy around, by far) but I saw a stack of these kits for about 10 bucks.
> 
> It's got a good assortment of bandages of all sizes/shapes, tweezers, cold pack, Immodium, Motrine, Tylenol, tape, cortaid, finger splint, gloves, light stick, burn cooling patch, gauze pads, cleansing wipes, a first aid guide, neosporine, etc. 170 itms in all in a nice sized plastic case. Not a bad start.


I had seen these kits at WM but couldn't see the contents so I had not considered buying one. Now that you tell what is in there, I may go ahead and spring for one. Thanks for the description!


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

What, in your opinion, should be stocked as far as medical supplies in the event of a flu epidemic or pandemic and the need to shelter in place and take care of friends/family? I'm talking besides food, toilet paper, firewood, etc.

N95 masks, latex (and non-latex) gloves, disposable face shields, disposable gowns (?), treatment for diarrhea and vomiting, recipe for electrolyte replacement, the means to quarrantine someone, a separate toilet setup for the sick person, chicken soup.....

What else?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't have IVs or hospital gowns, or a place for quarantine, but I do have Immodium AD for diarrhea, antacids, latex gloves, and I've always kept Pediasure and Pediatlyte in stock for our kids. I buy the store brand but they're great for puking kids and they'd work great in a flu situation. I also have a recipe for salt/sugar/water/lemon juice that helps replace liquids if someone is vomiting a lot.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

back with y2k I found a great article by a doctor with info about basic care and meds, along the lines of where there is no doctor, I'll try to find it online again(I have it printed out).

I have a small first aid kit I take on the trail(mostly dirt bike riding), along with water in my camelback. The situations I most likely will face is road rash, broken bones, punctures, sprains, bee stings. 

some Large bandaids
large gauze pads
first aid tape
fem pad
antibiotic goo
small scissors
eyeglass repair kit
sharp knife
pen(to write name and condition on patient if I have to leave to get help)
clean bandana
leatherman tool
antihistamine, tylenol, aleve, aspirin
honey works magic on beestings, I'm going to try putting some in an old carmex container see if that doesn't leak

also a few "survival" items
space blanket
garbage bag
waterproof matches
lighter
water purify tablets
signal mirror
compass
flashlight
two lengths of cord
duct tape
old nasty power bar for emergency use only
keeper cord for my glasses

duct tape and sticks are the standard for bikers with broken bones  I know a guy who broke his femur(bone broke the skin) and got taped/sticked up and rode out a few miles on his motorcycle(to get to the helicopter)

I have a bigger bag in the truck with more gauze pads stuff, saline and more basic meds. 

I've heard spider webs will stop bleeding. Get an ethnobotany book for your area, it will tell you how plants can be used for meds and food.

It would be good to make a basic list of skills to know how to care for when you are THE doctor(and no hospital), like

how to stop bleeding
how to clean a wound and pack it/bandage it to keep it clean
what to do for different wounds(scrapes, puncture, tears, etc)
dig out a bullet/arrow kind of stuff
pull a tooth
set a bone, what to do for a broken bone that breaks the skin
what to do for dislocated stuff (I have a wilderness first aid book that tells what to do)
deliver a baby
CPR
care for a heart attack after it's over(like they did in the olden days before going to the hospital)
what to do for a sprain/torn ligs
how to stay in good health(basic nutrition, exercise, strength training, etc)
know when to use antibiotics/or what to do when wounds etc get infected


I'd like to know what happened to people who collapsed a lung (my hub crashed and broke a rib which poked and collapsed a lung, it was a few hours before he got to the hospital to get reinflated--but he was able to breathe with one lung HOWEVER I believe you have to postion a person a certain way or the heart can slide into the lung cavity and pinch off arteries)


----------

